# Snow for Christmas?



## debodun (Dec 11, 2020)

If you live in an area that it is possible to have snow for Christmas, do you like to have it, you don't want any, or don't care either way?

I say to people - let it snow 2 inches the day before, then let it melt away the day after.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 11, 2020)

I don’t care for it if I have any last minute errands or a drive to the kids house for celebration.
They live close, less than a 1/2 hour but I just hate driving in it, also not good at it.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)

Ideally, I would like a foot or two one week before Christmas, then one week into the new year, bye-bye Old-man Winter.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

I don't mind a couple inches as long as I can get into the car and get to work.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 11, 2020)

We already have a bit of ground cover, we went to the cemetery to put a little decorated boxwood tree on my husband's grave, and I had to stay in the car because it was so slippery.

My husband and I often stayed at an Inn up in Jackson, NH over Christmas, and I remember one year when we woke up Christmas morning to a fresh snowfall.  It was so beautiful.  Now, however, I'd just as soon skip the snow because it makes it really difficult for me to go out and get around.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 11, 2020)

I don't mind a couple of inches of snow, but I Never like to see a major snowfall....10 inches, or more.  At least, being retired, we don't have to get out in such weather.  My 4WD truck could probably navigate a major snowfall, but at my age, I would be very reluctant to test my luck.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2020)

It depends on what type of snow it is, as we will be driving on Christmas Day. I'll take the light fluffy stuff, rather than the heavier snow, thank you.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 11, 2020)

If it’s winter then I want snow. We’re supposed to get our first “real” snow tomorrow and I am beyond excited!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> If you live in an area that it is possible to have snow for Christmas, do you like to have it, you don't want any, or don't care either way?
> 
> I say to people - let it snow 2 inches the day before, then let it melt away the day after.


Same for me.. a nice dusting Christmas Eve or Christmas day.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Dec 11, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> If it’s winter then I want snow. We’re supposed to get our first “real” snow tomorrow and I am beyond excited!!!


I remember a green Christmas one year when I was a young child. 

I'll never forget it. I mean we were bummed.


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2020)

Especially if you got sleds for Christmas.


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2020)

In the southern hemisphere, Christmas is a summer holiday. People might have picnics or beach parties to celebrate.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 11, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Same for me.. a nice dusting Christmas Eve or Christmas day.


When my husband was in the navy, we were stationed in Florida one Christmas. I used to squint at sand dunes at night and pretend they were snow drifts


----------



## jujube (Dec 11, 2020)

We HAVE had snow in Orlando before, but it was just a few flakes fluttering down.  Jacksonville got a half inch one year and we drove up there so my niece could see snow for the first time.  

I can live without snow.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 11, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> When my husband was in the navy, we were stationed in Florida one Christmas. I used to squint at sand dunes at night and pretend they were snow drifts


Sounds like you have a good imagination!


----------



## Becky1951 (Dec 11, 2020)

I hope it snows for 
Christmas, I love it. Can't stand cold weather but love seeing snow.


----------



## MarciKS (Dec 11, 2020)

Until man and beast mush it and stain it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 11, 2020)

Let it snow!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

Love Snow, as long as it's not wet dirty stuff... this is  a photo of our nearby  local little town, Christmas before last that I took... this is an ideal scenario for me. ....







The pub on the right is where I'll be going probably tomorrow for lunch ( no snow tho')


----------



## Tommy (Dec 12, 2020)

We already have enough snow on the ground so just a dusting Christmas eve to freshen up the views, please.  I'd like our plowing guy to be able to spend Christmas eve/day with his family.


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 12, 2020)

Tommy said:


> We already have enough snow on the ground so just a dusting Christmas eve to freshen up the views, please.  I'd like our plowing guy to be able to spend Christmas eve/day with his family.


Tommy you're da man, I was one of those plow guys. I've also used a motor grader or a snow blower fitted onto a front end loader to clear roads.

I remember I had finished plowing early one morning up in the mountains. The sky was clear and the sun had come out. There was a fresh power of snow covering everything and it was very quiet. I pulled over on a ridge had a bit of coffee and just took it all in. Beautiful..


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 12, 2020)

Tommy said:


> We already have enough snow on the ground so just a dusting Christmas eve to freshen up the views, please.  I'd like our plowing guy to be able to spend Christmas eve/day with his family.


Agreed!  So just a dusting for Christmas it is!!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 12, 2020)

HazyDavey said:


> Tommy you're da man, I was one of those plow guys. I've also used a motor grader or a snow blower fitted onto a front end loader to clear roads.
> 
> I remember I had finished plowing early one morning up in the mountains. The sky was clear and the sun had come out. There was a fresh power of snow covering everything and it was very quiet. I pulled over on a ridge had a bit of coffee and just took it all in. Beautiful..


Envious!!!


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Dec 12, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Love Snow, as long as it's not wet dirty stuff... this is  a photo of our nearby  local little town, Christmas before last that I took... this is an ideal scenario for me. ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christmas card beautiful


----------



## squirrelwhisperer (Dec 12, 2020)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow..... I LOVE snow!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Christmas card beautiful


Every year I post my winter snow pics.. even if we don't get snow this year I'll post those from last time we did...


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2020)

Last year we got a huge snowfall Thanksgiving weekend (Ezekiel) - 20+ inches. After that it was just nuisance snowfalls - 6 or less inches.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 12, 2020)

_*Until 2017, the most recent snow to blanket South Texas was the 2004 Christmas Eve winter storm.  It was a rare weather event that took place in Louisiana and Texas in the United States on December 24, 2004  *_

*So, yes, I would love to experience snow ~ once again.   The 'snow' we received in 2017 was minimal.*


----------



## Jules (Dec 12, 2020)

@hollydolly   I thought was a painting.  Beautiful.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

Jules said:


> @hollydolly   I thought was a painting.  Beautiful.


Thank you Jules, that's very kind ...   it's one of my favourites of my winter shots


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 12, 2020)

I SURE HOPE SO!!!!!  I live on the East Coast, therefore maybe not.  Nothing like seeing snow on Christmas Day..PRICELESS!!!


----------

